# The Blu-Ray/HD-DVD Thread



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd like to use this thread to discuss high-definition films; new releases, the best of what's out now, and all your lovely collections to make us financially challenged a bit green. 

I occasionally [whenever I look into buying something] use the following review sites :

*High-Def Digest* - Both HD-DVD's and Blu-Ray's. 
 - Think this UK-based one is slightly newer, but again both formats. 
*Blu-Ray.com* - Probably the biggest collection of Blu-Ray reviews. 

Discuss high-definition away in all it's glory or lack thereof.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Do HD-DVD players still play regular DVDs?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, both Blu-Ray and HD-DVD players still play - and upscale - regular DVD's.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, that's good. I should force my mom to buy one now.


----------



## GsG (Jul 1, 2008)

I am still eagerly awaiting the time when blank 50GB blu-ray disks become more affordable.

Link
That's too much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

meh i'll wait until they start inventing holograms


----------



## Rod (Jul 1, 2008)

well mate by what i know Hd-dvd project is dead since sometime ago, but anyways seems Toshiba is engaged in a new project related to that altough not many specific info about it just the common "impressive quality increase" etc...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 1, 2008)

I was actually a big supporter for Blu-ray. I've even defended HDM on this forum, but now my interest in building a collection has significantly dwindled.

The reason? The general disrespect towards catalog titles. I bought into Blu-ray with the idea that I would be able to get films closer to there original presentation(miles better than any cineplex). With a newer releases, that was pretty much true. Except for New Line, the only title they haven't fucked up was "Shoot 'em Up." As for catalog titles...not so much.

Sure there is the occasional gem(Blade Runner, hell WB is usually pretty good), but most studios seemed to think it is necessary to remove film grain. Why? Because apparently the average viewer thinks of grain as bad, so they scrub it out, even going beyond what is needed .So who cares if detail is lost? Who cares if actors look like plastic mannequins? As long as the picture is clean like that HD footage from discovery channel, you can nuke the image too hell. So now, instead of looking more like film, they look like video.

Look at this catastrophe. It looks like a fucking oil painting, not film. Plus the edge enhancement makes it look like the hat was poorly photoshopped on.


Thank you, Hollywood studios. You took away my reason to pay premium price for your products.

So know, I decided to build up my rather slim DVD collection, and my BD purchases are limited to newer releases and the occasional catalog release that hasn't been savaged for the sake of your viewing pleasure. Hopefully Criterion has there stuff together when they start releasing movies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I'd like to use this thread to discuss high-definition films; new releases, the best of what's out now, and all your lovely collections to make us financially challenged a bit green.
> 
> I occasionally [whenever I look into buying something] use the following review sites :
> 
> ...



Why did you make a thread featuring a dead format?

Let's just add in Beta tapes.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I was actually a big supporter for Blu-ray. I've even defended HDM on this forum, but now my interest in building a collection has significantly dwindled.
> 
> The reason? The general disrespect towards catalog titles. I bought into Blu-ray with the idea that I would be able to get films closer to there original presentation(miles better than any cineplex). With a newer releases, that was pretty much true. Except for New Line, the only title they haven't fucked up was "Shoot 'em Up." As for catalog titles...not so much.
> 
> ...



I've only ever had an interest in buying those Blu-Ray's which justify the prices of the big TV, pending audio hook-up, BD player and the disc itself .. I'm certainly not now or probably will ever buy them up like I did DVD's, I do a bit of research for every title I intend to buy. Have to say I'm a bit surprised with the film-grain removal going on; obviously I've not known about it because I've barely got my Blu-Ray collection going .. but I've got the Spiderman trilogy, and even the first one had a decent amount of grain - a + point in the reviews I read. Wouldn't have thought they'd go overboard on the old movies, despite encountering more than a few fuckwits on the internet who like having their cinematography gimped. 

I have though, more or less completely stagnated my DVD collection but for some foreign stuff which won't go HD for a long time. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why did you make a thread featuring a dead format?
> 
> Let's just add in Beta tapes.



Some people might have invested in HD-DVD only, it was a just-in-case so they can post their collections too. I don't discriminate.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Wouldn't have thought they'd go overboard on the old movies, despite encountering more than a few fuckwits on the internet who like having their cinematography gimped.



Movies that are barely considered old are being put through abortions.


Sure this is mostly because of the horrible transfer from way back for the DVD release, but instead of making a new master...they just DNR'd it even more.


> I have though, more or less completely stagnated my DVD collection but for some foreign stuff which won't go HD for a long time.



I doubt Sorcerer will be released anytime soon. I'd much rather own if for cheap now, than wait for some possible shit release. And even then, who's to say that more mainstream films are going to get the shit treatment. 

Though as I re-read your post, it seems that you're probably only into eye-candy releases.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Movies that are barely considered old are being put through abortions.
> 
> 
> Sure this is mostly because of the horrible transfer from way back for the DVD release, but instead of making a new master...they just DNR'd it even more.



*winces* That does look bad. 



Vonocourt said:


> I doubt Sorcerer will be released anytime soon. I'd much rather own if for cheap now, than wait for some possible shit release. And even then, who's to say that more mainstream films are going to get the shit treatment.



Good point, but my plan is to pirate for the moment.  Then if the Blu-Ray release of whatever I'm after is any good I'll pick it up when it comes. I'll probably end up with a huge amount of upgrades. 



Vonocourt said:


> Though as I re-read your post, it seems that you're probably only into eye-candy releases.



Well, if the Blu-Ray of a good film is that shit for PQ (e.g. GONY) I won't be getting it simple as. Right now with the prices as they are (don't know how they are in the States), I'm honestly mainly looking at the cheapest ranges and looking to pick up whatever's good enough to watch, I'm not gonna pick up a CGI shitfest even if the visuals are good because I don't enjoy watching tripe. I got the Spiderman Trilogy because the first two were OK and it was probably the best deal there was. 

I can see why your interest has dwindled; some of the films I was waiting for (Predator, Commando) haven't got the best reviews but I'll probably end up getting them when they're a little cheaper. 

This is something worth getting. Paramount don't DNR to oblivion do they? 

*Godfather Trilogy Coming to Blu-Ray*


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2008)

The Godfather has more to do with Coppola's control(Interviews have confirmed that the grain structure is going to be kept). Paramont's release of Face/off had both DNR and EE. 

There Will Be Blood looked great though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 6, 2008)

You think there's any chance they'd release Gangs of New York eventually?

By the way, Batman Begins is out on the 8th - it's got a great review as well. 

this


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> You think there's any chance they'd release Gangs of New York eventually?



Why would the studios pass on a chance to double dip?

Here is a movie I'm really excited for.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 7, 2008)

*Blu-ray discs expand to 400GB, thanks to Pioneer!*

There's doubt as to whether the current BD players in PS3's will be able to read the new 16-layered discs. But to be honest, I don't think this gen of gaming needs discs that size.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Those discs will probably be limited to storage use.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 8, 2008)

Would that then play/record on a standard BD player/recorder? A couple of those are much neater than a couple of USB hard-drives.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 8, 2008)

400GB? The fuck? It's larger than my C: drive, D: drive and external hard disk put together. o_O


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> 400GB? The fuck? It's larger than my C: drive, D: drive and external hard disk put together. o_O



HVD is supposed to be able to hold 3.9 Terabytes. Whether it ever comes out is a another story.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 8, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> HVD is supposed to be able to hold 3.9 Terabytes. Whether it ever comes out is a another story.



That's alot of porn needed to fill it up.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

They're taking far too long with Sin City.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like my favorite horror movie is coming.

_"I know you gentlemen have been through a lot, but when you find the time, I'd rather not spend the rest of this winter TIED TO THIS FUCKING COUCH!"_


----------



## spaZ (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone know when transformers will come out for blu ray?


----------



## GsG (Jul 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Anyone know when transformers will come out for blu ray?



High-Def Digest says September 2, 2008.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2008)

It isn't looking to good for the Dark City release. 



Look at the police officer's hat.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2008)

Fuck's sake! That film isn't even remotely old :/ I guess I was naive to think they wouldn't start this on all titles regardless. One thing I've started to dislike about a lot of the reviews I read is their complaint of film grain because I just don't know whether it's really _that_ bad or they're expecting bleached picture quality. Vono you don't have the Dirty Harry BR by any chance? IIRC the review on hddigest was quite critical of the PQ, just wanted to know whether it was legit.

Alien/s is what I've really been waiting for, the upscaled DVD's didn't work out too well for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Vono you don't have the Dirty Harry BR by any chance? IIRC the review on hddigest was quite critical of the PQ, just wanted to know whether it was legit.



No I don't, but looking at the HDD review, it was by Peter M. Bracke. The only guy I really trust from that website is Josh Zyber.

Looking at avsforum, a lot of them are saying it's the best the film can look. Grain was left intact, no Edge enhancement mentioned.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers, I'll be getting that one then.. I hate that I'm playing the waiting game for a lot of my favourite films which are already out but will no doubt be re-released for their respective special/limited editions. Did the same fecking thing with DVD's as well. :/


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2008)

God it's despicable, look at this screengrab from Dark city.



Though, it looks like this release found it's way into my collection. A friend got it for me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 17, 2008)

> *Early word has come from retailers that Disney is planning to bring a Robert Rodriguez double-header to Blu-ray this October, with the simultaneous bow of the cult hits 'Sin City' and 'From Dusk 'Til Dawn.'*
> 
> Long-awaited by Blu-ray fans, both Rodriguez's 'From Dusk 'Til Dawn' and 'Sin City' (the latter co-directed by Frank Miller with "special guest director" Quentin Tarantino) have finally been given a retail date of October 21. (Both titles were previously-released on standard DVD in extensive special edition versions.)*[update: Sin City set for early '09]*
> 
> ...


I'll be looking forward to these, will likely be picking up both when they arrive. Also, Wall-E's been dated.



> *Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment has announced that they will bring the Pixar animated film 'WALL-E' to Blu-ray on November 18th*, day-and-date with the DVD release. Little is know about this release except that it will be a two-disc set with BD-Live interactivity and a digital copy of the film via, what Disney is calling, "Disney File".
> 
> No word on what Pixar catalog title might accompany 'WALL-E' on release day. Originally, 'Finding Nemo' was to be released, but has since been delayed until 2009.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2008)

Holy crap this is awesome! 



pek

I've heard that they're aiming at a November release.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never seen _The Third Man_.. and I'm English.  _The Last Emperor_ though will be incredible.  

Unless Criterion slap a £50 price tag on it or sumat.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 21, 2008)

Same price as the DVDs, at least in R1.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2008)

That's not normal is it? 



> Amazon has the following for preorder for $27.95: The Last Emperor, The Man Who Fell to Earth, Chungking Express and Bottle Rocket. We noticed that the price for the The Last Emperor on DVD is more, at $39.99! You are better off preordering The Third Man from the official Criterion site though, who has it for $31.96. The new Criterion releases Chungking Express and Bottle Rocket are headed our way on November 25th, while existing releases The Last Emperor, The Third Man and The Man Who Fell to Earth will land on Blu-ray on November 18th.



Good stuff, hope it translates similarly over here.



> Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment has revealed the next five Platinum Blu-ray titles which will trickle out to store shelves over the next two years. Those titles include 'Pinocchio', 'Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs', 'Fantasia', 'Fantasia 2000', and 'Beauty and the Beast', though not necessarily in that order.
> 
> Similar to the upcoming Platinum Blu-ray release of 'Sleeping Beauty', Disney will include advanced BD-Live content on these titles in hopes of jumping on what they see as a technology with mass-market appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sources have indicated to Blu-ray.com that at least one company will offer a limited number of Blu-ray Disc players for under $200 this holiday season*. These players would likely be offered during special "door buster" sales, like those commonly seen on the Friday after Thanksgiving - a day which retailers commonly refer to as "Black Friday".

These players will likely be entry-level BonusView (Profile v1.1) players that companies hope to empty from their inventory as BD-Live (Profile v2.0) players begin to saturate the market.

Additionally, recent industry whispers that Sony would be lowering the MSRP of their BDP-S350 and upcoming BDP-S550 also appear to be true, but may only be temporary. Official word has yet to be given from the consumer electronics company, but we have been informed that if these players do receive price reductions, the prices may not last long.

Blu-ray Disc companies are determined to make Blu-ray the hot item this holiday season. No longer competing with the HD DVD format, consumer electronics manufacturers and movie studios hope to lure consumers to the high definition format this Winter with inexpensive players and a wide variety of titles.

Note: As mentioned above, this information comes from trusted sources within the industry who are not speaking officially for their respective companies. It should not be considered official until an official press release confirms the information.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2008)

A good week for Blu-Ray sales-wise last week.. anyway the review for the Godfather Collection came out. 

exceptions to the rule

*Movie   5.0 of 5.0
Video 	5.0 of 5.0
Audio 	5.0 of 5.0
Extras 	5.0 of 5.0
Overall 5.0 of 5.0*

Hddigest were a little less generous, but it's great to see it was done very well and we'll basically be getting the definitive version.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2008)

Zodiac DC!  (January 27th)

Dexter Season 1!  (January 6th)


----------

